# Jewelweed for poison ivy?



## Okie5 (May 1, 2015)

Last year my 6 year old got poison ivy on his legs very bad. I began to read on the net things we could do to help with the itching. There are two weeds, plantain and jewelweed, that can be made into a infused oil then applied to the area. I made the plantain with cocoanut oil and it did help, but I was unable to find the jewelweed in my area. Has anyone else ever tried this and if so is jewelweed enough better to invest in some seeds?






















The first picture is of plantain the second and third jewelweed.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

It works and it's awesome. You can even apply it to an area you know made contact before the blisters appear and stop it from blistering in the first place. You can make a tea with it and soak in it or spray it on.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

fels naptha soap helps to wash off the oils from poison ivy when you first get in contact with it.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Agree with post #3, can also wash with baking soda. Jewelweed all the way. I'm from central Jersey, and PI is our PLANT! The Lenne Lenape Indians used jewelweed, and it often is found growing next to poison ivy. Hope you can find a source for jewel weed.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

I have always heard that the remedy is close by the plant that causes problems. Ni idea if it is true or not


----------



## Nyxchik (Aug 14, 2012)

Yep, in many cases jewelweed is found close to pi. Is such a lovely plant!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've tried it.. from raw plant to extracts and such... Just doesn't seem to do anything for me... It still itches and heals in about the same time..


----------

